# Beasts of Chaos



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Beast of Chaos murmurings have it down for a winter 2009 release, following Skaven. Some sources suggest the two may be interchangable considering both have a fair bit of work needed on them. 

Current rumour summary:


Winter release 2009
Follows Skaven
Shaggoths and Dragon Ogres looking likely to be missing from the book - *new news suggests otherwise!*
Return of the Gorgon (Rare choice?)
New characters for Minotaurs, Bestigors, Centigors
Plastic/resculpt releases for the following:



Avian (WS) said:


> *New models
> *The following models are being withdrawn at the moment, which suggests that they might get resculpted or repackaged:
> - Bestigor (and variants)
> - Minotaurs
> ...


Rumours on other sites tally with what I've heard locally, time will tell!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The usually reliable GeneralofChaos (who posted up some interesting WoC/Daemon rumours _way_ before release) has this to say about the upcoming Beasts of Chaos book:



GeneralofChaos said:


> There is a good chance that Rune of the True Beast will work against Monster Character's in the new BoC book. I was told it was one of the hot debate going on between play tester's and the design team. So Beasts could end up being the Kryptonite against Greater Daemons. [it's in the latest play test list]
> 
> Looks like the design team is trying to tone down Daemons with this item. My sorce says it's one of the big debates going on about the new book. Also in the new play test list it costs 50 pts. Look for the release of BoC book to be in the 1st quarter of 2010, my insider says Beast Mutations, Centigor fast Cav, Gorgan and Dragon Ogres are still in the play test list. Also Bestigors got cheaper at 10 pts per model and Foe Render went down to 20 pts.
> 
> The only Special character he talked about was a Daemon Prince of Khorne. My source said he the only Daemon Prince in the book. On the modeling front he said the Minatours, Gorgon & Dragon Ogres look fantastic! Will post more when I get free time after picking up the kids.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

NakedBarbarian of WS had this to add:



> I have heard that along with Ghazrak, Gorthor and Morghur returning there will be three other characters;
> 
> A Minotaur character who pulls along a braystone and can cast spells
> 
> ...


... and this:



> I heard some more info from my source today, as to tell the truth the more I hear the harder I find it to believe. Anyways;
> 
> Apparently all units with the Ambush special rule will be able to do so, no more half deployed and half in ambush
> 
> ...


----------

